
Did Disney Ruin Pixar? - artsandsci
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/06/how-pixar-lost-its-way/524484/?single_page=true
======
dvdhnt
I prefer the title on the article's page - How Pixar Lost Its Way - and
enjoyed this observation:

> “Who would want to see a movie about a little boy who plays with dolls?,”
> Michael Eisner, then the CEO of Disney, obtusely asked when told of plans
> for the Pixar debut. (Disney was to co-finance it.) But the film’s creative
> premise is precisely—and crucially—the reverse: Toy Story is a movie about
> dolls who want to be played with by a little boy.

